# Heavy arrows put to the test



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

The last three boars I've shot left me with bad feelings and very little arrow penetration on my pigs. That front shoulder and shield are really difficult to get through, and big pigs are smart enough not to give many chances for quartering away shots. After deer season I bought some 300 grain single bevel heads, 350 spine arrows and added footings up front to strengthen that end of the arrow. The arrows have heft, a high FOC, and they still shoot straight. Last night this boar offered me a slightly quartering shot and the arrow penetrated fine, zipped through his spinal column and poked out the far side of the animal. The bow is very quiet with the heavy arrows but still fast enough to deliver payload to target before the animal can react. I love the results!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Accuracy is #1 penetration is #2 then the rest fall into place Heavy ain't always BAD...Most people are eat up with speed and its Ok if you got #1&2...Great Hog


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Heavy arrows and fixed blades were NOT used when you see a deer or pig run off with most of arrow hanging out. Heavy is quieter.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

*MuddyFuzzy will hook you up!*

http://www.facebook.com/pg/ValhallaBowWorks/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Prof. Salt said:


> The last three boars I've shot left me with bad feelings and very little arrow penetration on my pigs. That front shoulder and shield are really difficult to get through, and big pigs are smart enough not to give many chances for quartering away shots. After deer season I bought some 300 grain single bevel heads, 350 spine arrows and added footings up front to strengthen that end of the arrow. The arrows have heft, a high FOC, and they still shoot straight. Last night this boar offered me a slightly quartering shot and the arrow penetrated fine, zipped through his spinal column and poked out the far side of the animal. The bow is very quiet with the heavy arrows but still fast enough to deliver payload to target before the animal can react. I love the results!


Is this for compound bow or cross bow? At what distance you shot? Which brand of the arrow and arrow head? Would it work for either compound bow or crossbow? Thanks.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

You don't really have to go to the extreme in broad head weight to gain TOTAL arrow weight. You can switch to Easton Full Metal Jacket arrows and this will increase total weight.


The heavier the total arrow weight equals:
A quieter bow.
A slower arrow.
More kinetic energy which means better penetration.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have long believed that many were too concerned with having the fastest arrow possible. Heavier in the broad head and some heavier shaft gives forgiving stable flight, quiet, and a lot of penetration. A razor sharp head on a pass through of the lungs and it won't go far, and leaves a blood trail Ray Charles could follow.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Back in the days of 'overdraws' I shot the shortest fastest arrows I could come up with tipped with 125grain T-heads. I heard a lot about the lack of penetration....? My question to the naysayers was.....or you judging how deep the arrow goes into the GROUND after a passthru? Back then we had outdoor shoots every week end with over 100 shooters at some, most all the 'elite' bracket shooters had the same setup with ODs and short light arrows in both compt and hunting. NOW shooting BOAR hogs is entirely different, a boars shield does not cover top of back, goes from the point of shoulder to about the end of ribs. IMO an expandable head on a heavy shaft will not do what a fixed blade on a lighter shaft will do when shooting into a shield. Don't look for a pass thru when shooting a boar thru his shield no matter WHAT. BTW I understand kenetic energy in bows in both long/short limbed bows and long\short arrows so don't go 'all scientific' on me. This is just my opinion in real life experiences of going on 40 years now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If an archer does their job correctly, a bow and arrow makes a very deadly and ethical weapon.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good thread guys. 

I'm shooting the FMJs as well... good arrow. 

Not hunting this year, trying to catch a Musky in MN during bow season this year.... but might shoot some video when I get back.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Heavy arrows don’t necessarily carry the most kinetic energy as there is an optimum arrow weight for each bow and how it is set up. Heavy arrows carry more momentum so the kinetic energy doesn’t deteriorate as fast. I went from light (400gr) arrows to heavy (570gr) arrows (finished weight) and haven’t noticed a difference in penetration yet as I was passing through every animal on the light arrows.
I have noticed that the speed curve is flatter out to distance and so is the shot beyond 40 yards.
A 350gr arrow out of a bow at 55lbs with a pinpoint accurate shot will kill anything in Texas....
Worry about accuracy, not arrow weight or speed.


----------

